# Pressemitteilung der RTR vom 18.2.2005



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

Unter 
(langer Link)

findet sich eine Pressemitteilung der RTR vom 18.2.2005 zum Thema
Mehrwert-SMS.

Die RTR erwartet also ein Ansteigen entsprechender Schlichtungsfälle in Österreich.

*[Virenscanner: Link gekürzt]*


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

*Volltext der Pressemitteilung*

Nachdem die Verlinkung zur passenden Unterseite der RTR wohl nicht klappte anbei der Volltext der Mitteilung. 



Presse 


Pressemitteilung vom 18.02.2005 

Titel Vorsicht: Mehrwert-SMS können teuer sein! Anfragen zu Mehrwert-SMS steigen in der RTR-Schlichtungsstelle 

Untertitel Tarifinformationen bei Mehrwertdiensten: gesetzlich vorgeschrieben – SMS-Abo-Dienste können teuer kommen – Kosten bei Chat-Diensten oft unterschätzt 



Mehrwertdienste werden immer öfter in der Form von Mehrwert-SMS erbracht. Die praktische Erfahrung der Schlichtungsstelle der Rundfunk und Telekom Regulierungs-GmbH zeigt dabei in den letzten Wochen einen Anstieg bei Anfragen zu Mehrwert-SMS-Diensten.

„Konsumenten ist derzeit noch kaum bewusst, dass nicht nur das Senden von SMS an eine Mehrwertnummer, sondern – im Zusammenhang mit einem bestellten Dienst – auch das Empfangen von Mehrwert-SMS mit hohen Kosten verbunden sein kann“, kommentiert Dr. Georg Serentschy, Geschäftsführer der RTR-GmbH für den Fachbereich Telekommunikation, diesen neuen Trend bei der Streitschlichtung. „Je nach angebotenem Dienst ist nämlich für das Versenden von SMS an eine Mehrwertnummer, beispielsweise bei Votings, oder für den Empfang von bestellten Mehrwert-SMS, z.B. das Zusenden von „Börse-News“, ein Entgelt zu bezahlen. Beschwerden betreffen dabei häufig so genannte Abo-Dienste“, so Serentschy weiter. „Wir haben derzeit noch keine konkreten Zahlen, aber wir gehen davon aus, dass wir zukünftig viele Streitschlichtungsfälle zu diesem Thema bearbeiten werden.“

Tarifinformationen bei Mehrwertdiensten: gesetzlich vorgeschrieben

Die Kommunikationsparameter-, Entgelt- und Mehrwertdiensteverordnung (KEM-V), die die RTR-GmbH im Mai letzten Jahres erlassen hat, sieht wichtige konsumentenschutzrelevante Bestimmungen hinsichtlich der bei Mehrwert-SMS zu erbringenden Entgeltinformation vor. „Eine Entgeltinformation hat grundsätzlich vor jeder Inanspruchnahme eines Mehrwertdienstes zu erfolgen“, führt Serentschy die Bestimmungen der KEM-V aus. „Es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten: Beispielsweise kann der Nutzer nach Versendung eines SMS an eine Mehrwertnummer in der Folge ein Anbot-SMS mit Tarifinformation erhalten. Wird das in der Anbot-SMS enthaltene Diensteangebot zum ausgewiesenen Preis mittels eines weiteren SMS bestätigt, so wird der Dienst bestellt. Die Entgeltinformation hat dabei kostenlos zu erfolgen!“

Besondere Regelungen gelten für SMS-Dienste mit einem Entgelt von maximal EUR 0,70. Bei solchen Diensten muss in der empfangenen SMS der verrechnete Betrag angeführt werden bzw. kann aus der Rufnummer das Entgelt abgeleitet werden. Beispielsweise kostet ein SMS an 090107xxxx 70 Cent oder an 093106xxxx 60 Cent. Der „Tarif in der Nummer“ gilt nur in den Rufnummernbereichen 0901 und 0931.

SMS-Abo-Dienste können teuer kommen

Bei SMS-Abo-Diensten werden in regelmäßigen Abständen Mehrwert-SMS (z.B. Börse-News) übermittelt, für die jeweils ein Entgelt anfällt. Der Konsument weiß dabei oft nicht, dass er ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement abgeschlossen hat. In diesem Zusammenhang stellt sich dann häufig die Frage, wie man so ein Abo abbestellt oder beendet.

Als erster Schritt sollte an die Absenderrufnummer „Stop“ oder „Ende“ geschickt werden. Diese Codewörter bewirken in den meisten Fällen die Beendigung des SMS-Abos. Wenn dies nicht funktioniert, sollte man sich an seinen Mobilnetzbetreiber wenden. Da dieser die Mehrwert-SMS in Rechnung stellt und weiß, von welchem Diensteanbieter sie geschickt werden, kann er bei der Beendigung des Abonnements behilflich sein. In jedem Fall hat die Abbestellung des Abos kostenlos zu erfolgen.

„Wird Ihnen ein Mehrwert-SMS-Abo in Rechnung gestellt, obwohl ein solches nicht bestellt wurde, ist ein schriftlicher Rechnungseinspruch bei Ihrem Betreiber zu empfehlen“, rät Serentschy.

Kosten bei Chat-Diensten oft unterschätzt

Ursachen für erhöhte Rechnungen sind oftmals auch so genannte SMS-Chat-Dienste, bei denen zwei oder mehrere Personen kommunizieren. Bei Chat-Diensten unterschätzen Nutzer sehr leicht die Anzahl der getätigten SMS und damit die anfallenden Kosten.
Da eine wiederholte Entgeltinformation und eine erforderliche Bestätigung die Nutzung des Dienstes aus Sicht des Konsumenten erschweren würde, sieht die KEM-V bei Abo- und Chatdiensten vor, dass der Konsument am Anfang des Dienstes eine Entgeltinformation zu erhalten hat und in der Folge in Schritten von jeweils EUR 10,- über das angefallene Entgelt informiert wird. Ein Abo-Dienst darf dabei nur dann weiter erbracht werden, wenn diese Entgeltinformation aktiv vom Nutzer bestätigt wird.

„Mit dieser Maßnahme ist sichergestellt, dass bei einem Abo- oder Chat-Dienst nicht mehr als EUR 10,- anfallen, ohne dass der Konsument über diesen Schwellwert informiert wird und bei Abo-Diensten aktiv eine weitere Erbringung des Dienstes verlangt“, erläutert Serentschy die Bestimmungen der KEM-V. „Immer wieder stellt sich jedoch heraus, dass eine Entgeltinformation, wie sie in unserer Verordnung verpflichtend vorgesehen ist, nur ungenügend bzw. gar nicht erteilt wird. Derartige Fälle können für den Kunden zum Entfall der Zahlungspflicht führen. Um die Einhaltung der Bestimmungen der KEM-V zu gewährleisten, unterziehen wir die bei Mehrwert-SMS erteilte Entgeltinformation einer verstärkten Prüfung“, so Serentschy abschließend.

Weitere Informationen sind auf der Website der RTR-GmbH unter folgenden Links abrufbar:

http://www.rtr.at/rufnummernabfrage
http://www.rtr.at/kem-v
http://www.rtr.at/schlichtungsstelle


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

Die Verlinkung klappt nur dann, wenn "ent" am Ende des Links von Hand angefügt wird.


----------

